# Anyone Have Experience With Manplow Shovels?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Was thinking of getting a 24-32 inch Manplow shovel for small snowfalls. Already have a 16 inch shovel that I push all the snow into one spot for the blower when it is 6 inches or less but it is hard on the wetter/heavier stuff.

Is the Manplow worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I use a scoop early in the season and move a lot of snow that way. The machine comes out when the banks are so high I can't get the snow scoop to ride over them any more.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Got something that functions the same, wife wanted it and bought it a number of years ago. This one is blown plastic with a metal scraper on the bottom, maybe 30" wide. Think it's been out of the shed maybe twice in all these years. A wider snowshovel works as well, weighs less and moves the snow better.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Was thinking of getting a 24-32 inch Manplow shovel for small snowfalls. Already have a 16 inch shovel that I push all the snow into one spot for the blower when it is 6 inches or less but it is hard on the wetter/heavier stuff.
> 
> Is the Manplow worth it?
> 
> Thanks.


Ive been using these : Snowplow shovel on lighter snows. You can get them up to 48" the 36" seems to be the better size for me. They slide easy and wear very well. Ive got one thats going on 7 years. I used to go thru at least 2 36" Poly shovels per season. I do a fair a mount of sidewalks and these have proved to be most efficient. They can be bought in a number of places. Search snowplow shovel
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...200617793?utm_source=CSE&utm_medium=Shopzilla


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

The 2-pole handle seems like it would be clunky for light snow. I usually shovel an inch or two one-handed. It would make really pushing a big pile easier, but if anything makes me do serious work (other than deep and wet/heavy on the stairs) I'm just going to go get my snowblower. I use a "The Snow Plow" shovel like Prime posted for light snow. I have a 24", but I'm thinking about picking up a 48" too. 48" for clearing really light snow fast off the sidewalk and driveway, 24" for everything else that doesn't need a scoop or a blower. My dad pointed me to them, and they're awesome for a few inches. The Snow Plow shovels are made of high end plastic. Use one for a couple seasons and you'll know it's high end plastic. I'm sure it would do fine for pushing 6" short distances to make long thin piles for your snowblower, though if I get 6" I go straight for the blower. If you're doing that often I think maybe what you really need is a single stage though... unless you happen to have a garden tractor you can put a plow on.

Oh and... I got my "The Snow Plow" shovel at an Ace Hardware store in Minnesota. They're available lots of places. Never seen one at a big box store though.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Ive been using these : Snowplow shovel on lighter snows. You can get them up to 48" the 36" seems to be the better size for me. They slide easy and wear very well. Ive got one thats going on 7 years. I used to go thru at least 2 36" Poly shovels per season. I do a fair a mount of sidewalks and these have proved to be most efficient. They can be bought in a number of places. Search snowplow shovel
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...200617793?utm_source=CSE&utm_medium=Shopzilla


Thanks everyone.


----------



## RichVT (Oct 11, 2018)

This is my all time favorite shovel for light snows. Having the handles near the ends eliminates the annoying flex that most wide shovels suffer from. The blade is all poly so they do wear out after a few years. Still worth it in my opinion.

https://www.garant.com/tools/s/wint...shers/snow-pusher-steel-handle-36-poly-blade/


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

RichVT said:


> This is my all time favorite shovel for light snows. Having the handles near the ends eliminates the annoying flex that most wide shovels suffer from. The blade is all poly so they do wear out after a few years. Still worth it in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.garant.com/tools/s/wint...shers/snow-pusher-steel-handle-36-poly-blade/


I used to use this very shovel. Loved it on sidewalks. Only drawback... I was wearing out 3 a winter. I do alot of storefronts. After switching to the snowplow shovel, I havent bought a new shovel in 7 years. Replaced the handle on one and I have one the blade is getting worn bad but still usable. Best bang for the buck for me. Has saved me hundreds. I still have one of those blue garants in the shed, I use it only occasionally now. I agree they do work well. Its more a money thing for me. If I was only doing my drive I probably would only use a garant.


----------



## RichVT (Oct 11, 2018)

I saw the Garant for sale at the local hardware store today for $35.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I have people here that have made their own man plow using uhmw or the like curled, but mounting it to the cheaper $29.00 - $ 35.00 hand truck carts with inflated tires, and as well with blades that angle. They can add weight (cement block) if necessary to push and roll snow angled but yet stay straight with the hand truck.

If I had a paved or concrete drive I would make one, as I have seen one 3' and 4' clear 4" of light snow off pretty good sized drives in no time at all. They even had a holder for a standard snow shovel to have with them to use as needed.

The ability to put both hands on it and push worked well.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's not a Manplow. But I have a somewhat wide (~24"?) single-handled pusher shovel. I can check the brand. It's neat, but I rarely use it. I find the metal edge at the bottom is a little too aggressive, and tends to catch on the pavement, making you stop dead in your tracks. And our driveway is pretty smooth. I think the metal edge is maybe too vertical. 

What I should do is grab a file and round off the corners of the metal edge. I'll bet that would help a lot, making it less likely to suddenly grab. I'll have to try that. 

But now having an SS available again, I'm hoping I'll have even less need for it. The SS isn't as wide, of course, but it might be able to move faster, and would throw the snow off the side of the driveway, vs making me push it either all the way the length of the driveway (piling up the whole time), or making angled passes to the edge.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have the 48 inch and with two passes my driveway is done. Now the bad news, you are not going to move deep snow. You have to stay on it. After a couple of inches you're not going to push the snow very far.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------

